# Gorilla Farm Log Killabe



## killabe

Before I get started I want to give props to Kong and the Gorilla Reps. Just being chosen to compete in this transformation contest is a win for anybody serious about this lifestyle of ours. I’ve always heard nothing but positive feedback on this forum when it comes to Gorilla Farm and now it’s time for me to see what the talk is really about. 

Starting Tomorrow The Chosen warriors will post our official before pics and the 12 week battle will begin. 

I like that GF Is keeping the playing field as level as possible. We all have Gorilla Farm gear on deck and we have access to a coach if we choose to use him. 
For those that don’t know Montego1 is the coach. I’ve been following his training protocol for a few weeks now and it’s serious. I’m used to the traditional one body part per day split. Shit! This here is far from that and if you give max effort you won’t have too much of anything left in the take afterwards. 

The weekly split looks like this ;

Day 1 Upper Loading/Lower Pump 
Day 2 Rest
Day 3 Lower Loading/Upper Pump 
Day 4 Rest
Day 5 Upper Intensity
Day 6 Lower Intensity
Day 7 Rest

Starting tomorrow I will log all workouts on here. In just these last few weeks my strength is increasing which is always good news. I’m excited to see the end result.

Last Monday, October 14th My cycle started as follows:

Week 1-6
500mg test e
300mg npp
50mg Anadrol first 4 weeks

Week 7-12
500mg test p
350mg tren a
350mg mast p
50mg winny/ last 4 weeks 

First pin was 125mg Test E and 100mg Npp it was no pip so far and it flowed very easy through a 25 gauge needle. Anadrol was taken preworkout. I will pin the test and Npp M/W/F and the Anadrol will be 50mg preworkout and 50mg in the morning on my rest days.

I’m taking Aromasin @12.5 mg twice a week so far I’m also taking otc supplements to aid and protect my internal systems during this cycle 

Bloods will be drawn around 6 week mark to see where I’m at and adjustments will be made accordingly. 

As we really get into logging regularly I’m sure I’ll speak more on the over the counter aids. And anything else I will be using. For instance, I forgot to list Proviron @50mg everyday. I will take the Proviron the entire 12 weeks. 

Since I’m not sure if I’m allowed to post any pics of myself before we start tomorrow I’ll just leave you with a little gear porn.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

Here are my starting pics tonight I will be back to log my workout and meals for the day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

Almost forgot:

Age 45 
Height 6’1”
Weight 214
Bodyfat 8-10%







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zacharykane

Looking good man, can't wait to see what you can do!!!


----------



## killabe

zacharykane said:


> Looking good man, can't wait to see what you can do!!!





Thank you I’m trying to get that quality of muscle you have!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

zacharykane said:


> Looking good man, can't wait to see what you can do!!!


Your opinion on his physique.

Despite the age, based on his structure and muscle bellies/tie ins, you think he could be a top national level guy/pro if the legs come up to match?


----------



## squatster

montego said:


> Your opinion on his physique.
> 
> Despite the age, based on his structure and muscle bellies/tie ins, you think he could be a top national level guy/pro if the legs come up to match?



I my self say - with your help- and the great gear -  he should do well with the local shows and get qualified if that's his goal


----------



## killabe

Ok fellas today was my Upper Loading/ Lower Pump day.

Upper Loading:

BB Row [email protected], [email protected] 
Wide Pulldown [email protected]
BB Benchpress [email protected], [email protected]
Cable Fly [email protected] (each cable)
Rev Pec Dec [email protected], [email protected]
V Bar Tricep Pressdown [email protected], [email protected] (used lat Pulldown Machine instead of cables much heavier)

These are my working sets listed. Rest periods are 90 seconds on Loading portion of workout.

Lower Pump:

Calf Press [email protected] (3 sets)
Pin loaded Leg Press [email protected], [email protected]
Romanian Split Squat [email protected] (1 Dumbell in hand as same leg being worked)
Single leg Curl [email protected]
Adductor [email protected]
EZ-bar Curls [email protected], [email protected]

Rest on loading Portion is 30 seconds. Workout was great. 

I’m currently pinning my gear in the evening I get up way too early in the morning to be jabbing myself[emoji23]So after Drinking my post workout drink ( 2 cups of egg whites,Banana, a cup of rice cereal, 1 packet of flavored oatmeal) I pinned 125 mg of test-e and 100mg Npp). 2 hours before my workout I took 50mg of Anadrol and 10mg of Cialis. I love the pumps I get from it. Gotta keep it real Day 3 on Anadrol I could feel it working but I also thought it maybe was a placebo effect. Day 5 I knew for sure. I felt super strong same as today. This is my first experience with Anadrol I always here people speak on water retention and toxicity of it. So I’m really paying attention to my body so far so good. Not at all worried about the water retention. I’m eating super clean and I believe the 50mg of Proviron ed will help me stay dryer. Here’s a pick of my otc arsenal. Easier than listing them Lol







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zacharykane

I think if like you said, the legs came up and a bit more size overall, he could do pretty well in classic physique. He's got a solid overall flow and a great base to go off of. 



montego said:


> Your opinion on his physique.
> 
> Despite the age, based on his structure and muscle bellies/tie ins, you think he could be a top national level guy/pro if the legs come up to match?


----------



## killabe

I’m off from work today and it’s rest day in the gym so I slept in a little. First meal This morning 3 whole eggs 1 cup of egg whites, Second meal 50g of Whey and two tablespoons of peanut butter combined with Almond milk
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

Time to feed the Apes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

Ok, I did something very dumb today. My first set with hardly a warm up on the V-Squat Machine I put 704lbs on it and on rep 6 My lower back said “are you fucking crazy”! I didn’t throw it out but it wasn’t right after that but I’m on a mission and you can’t jump out of a moving car so I had to ride it out. I ended up improvising a little bit but despite the beginning I still had a good one. I’m blaming the Anadrol though [emoji38] 
Lower Loading
Plate loaded V-Squat [email protected],[email protected]
Plate loaded leg press heels together toes pointed out [email protected],[email protected]
Calve Machine Standing [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]
Sumo squat Wide leg with One DB [email protected],[email protected]
Seated leg curls [email protected], [email protected] Preacher Curls [email protected],[email protected]
Upper Pump
Close grip Pulldown [email protected],[email protected]
Hammer Strength high Row [email protected],[email protected]
Hammer Strength Incline Press [email protected],[email protected]
DB shoulder press facing bench pad [email protected],[email protected]
Rope Tricep Pressdowns [email protected],[email protected]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

I’m determined to get these bitches to grow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

Upper Pump was brutal today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

Feeding Time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## way2tense

killabe said:


> Feeding Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





What is it..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

way2tense said:


> What is it..?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





7oz Ground Turkey, 1 cup of Brown Rice also had 30g of almonds. Mixed in a little sugar free BBQ sauce in the meat.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

Ok, last night was Upper Body Intensity. Great workout. Felt very strong and I was exhausted afterwards but mentally felt like I could’ve went another round![emoji6]


Hammer Strength Mid Row starting working weight was 332. Set 1 was [email protected] w/2 drop sets of 6reps followed by 12 reps.
Set 2 , [email protected] w/2 drop sets of 9reps and 15 reps

2 sets of low cable rows 2 drop sets only on second set. Set 1 [email protected] Set 2 [email protected] fooled by drop sets of 5 & 8 reps

2 sets of Slightly Inclined Smith Machine Bench Press. 2 Drop Sets on Second set afterwards super set with 1 set of cable fly. Set 1 [email protected] Set 2 10&268 Drop sets of 6 reps and 20 reps followed by 30 reps of 23 lbs each cable on flys

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press 1 drop set each set. Set 1, [email protected] drop set of 5 reps Set 2, [email protected] drop set of 7 reps

Close grip Bench. I do them with a 22lb ez curl bar seems to target triceps better for me. So 2 sets with 1 drop set each. Set 1, [email protected] drop set of 10 reps Set 2, [email protected] drop set of 10

I’ll be back tonight with Today’s work out!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

Got on the scale today and I’m up 5 pounds (219) from last Sunday. Anadrol is no joke still lean and not bloated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

Lower Body Intensity earlier today the burn the pump and the movement of heavy shit up and down. I love it!

Smith Machine Hack Squats set 1 , [email protected] drop set of 8 reps 
Set 2, [email protected] drop set of 12

Lying Hamstring Curls set 1, [email protected] drop set of 8 then 10 more reps

Rest is very minimal around 30-40 seconds whole working 

Quad Extensions set 1, [email protected] drop set of 12 more
Set 2, [email protected] drop set of 13

Last but not least Calf Demolition 
This is 10 reps on stand up calf machine and 10 body weight calf raises immediately afterwards repeated 10 times! 

Man my calves were about to explode. But I powered through nonstop.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Calves almost locked up on me on the way home


----------



## montego

Putting in the work!


----------



## killabe

montego said:


> Putting in the work!





I’m trying to turn these Ball player calves into Bodybuilder calves


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killionb12

Subbed. Nice work so far! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

killionb12 said:


> Subbed. Nice work so far!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Thanks Man, love your Log by the way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killionb12

killabe said:


> Thanks Man, love your Log by the way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Thanks man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

killionb12 said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





No thank you. I’ve picked up a lot of important jewels from you and motivation as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killionb12

killabe said:


> No thank you. I’ve picked up a lot of important jewels from you and motivation as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





I appreciate it bro. I’m a big believer in learning from other people so I’m glad my log could help in a small way.  I have picked up so much from this board and of course my coach Montego.  That’s why I love this place!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

You’re welcome, learning is definitely part of Growing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

No matter what’s going on around me once I step into the gym I’m Good! My short term goal is to get stronger each time I move a plate. So far I’m accomplishing just that. The flip side of this accomplishment is that I’m beating myself up repeatedly. I must love the abuse [emoji1787]

Upper Loading/Lower Pump Day

Bent over BB Row 2sets, [email protected],[email protected]
Wide Pulldown 1set of [email protected]
BB Bench Press 2sets, [email protected],[email protected]
Cable Fly 1 set of [email protected](each cable)
Rev Pec Deck 2 sets, [email protected],[email protected]
V Bar Tricep Pressdown 2 sets, [email protected],[email protected]
(Using Pulldown Machine for triceps)

Lower Pump

Seated Calf Press 3 sets, [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]
Pin Selection Leg press 2 sets,[email protected],[email protected]
Split Squat(DB in hand same side as leg being worked) 1 set of [email protected]
Single leg Ham Curls 1 set of [email protected](each leg)
Adductor 2 sets [email protected],[email protected](supposed to be 1 set but I was caught in the moment)
EZ Bar Curls 2 sets, 15 @112,[email protected]

Pinned 100mg of Npp &125mg of Test E this morning and took 50mg of Anadrol PWO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

Today is a rest Day but yesterday was Lower Nody Loading/ Upper Body Pump. My diet was a little off yesterday I started my new job and was stuck in one room for a four hour orientation. Despite that I got my calories in and murdered my legs in the gym. I also had my second pin for the week. This Test E/Npp/Anadrol combo is definitely working. I started running warm water on the vials to help them flow through the 25g needle a little faster. It was already a nice flow but I can tell the difference. Gorilla Farm so far is the only brand I’ve experienced Zero pip so I’m loving that. 

I hope you guys take your blood pressure on a regular bases. I’ve yet to have a issue but running certain compounds can sending up so I monitor everything I can and so far so good.




Lower Loading/ Upper Pump

Plate Loaded V- Squat Machine Squats [email protected],[email protected]
Plate loaded leg Press [email protected],[email protected]
Stiff Leg DL [email protected],[email protected]
Standing Mach. Calf Raises 3 sets of [email protected]
Sumo Squats(120lb Db) [email protected],[email protected]
Preacher Curls [email protected],[email protected]

Upper Pump 
Close Grip Pulldown [email protected],[email protected](had to rest 10 seconds @14 in second set then got one more rep)
Hammer Strength High Row [email protected],[email protected]
Hammer Strength Incline Press [email protected]@298
DB Rev Shoulder Press [email protected],[email protected]
Rope Tricep Pressdown [email protected],[email protected]

Tomorrow is Upper Body Intensity.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

What up Anasci Fam! Glad it’s Friday I had a good day and hope you all did as well. Started my morning my last pin of the week 100mg NPP/250mg Test E smooth sailing as usual. My Vascularity is standing out more. Woke up seeing veins more pronounced but only 4 sets into my workout tonight this is how my forearms looked relaxed and flexed.







Tonight was Upper Body Intensity Quick but Brutal 

Hammer Strength Mid Row [email protected] drop sets of 10&15, Set [email protected] drop sets of 8&12

Low Cable Row [email protected] [email protected] drop sets of 5&8

Slight Incline Smith Machine Bench Press [email protected], [email protected] drop sets of [email protected]

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press [email protected] drop set of 8, [email protected] drop set of 7

CloseGrip Bench [email protected] drop set of 10 [email protected] drop set of 9

Could barely breath afterwards but I felt like it was another productive workout. I’m
Giving myself no choice but to kill it every time. Gorilla gave us all “ Get Big By Any Means “ hats and that’s exactly what I’m on. No Bull Shit!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quadlife

Good work man!! Keep it up


----------



## killabe

Before I log today’s Upper Loading/Lower Pump workout, I wanted to list the small but key adjustments that have been made. Diet wise my carbs have increased slightly on non training days by adding a small potato [emoji1648] to my dinner. On training days we’ve added a half cup of rice to one of my lunches and my post workout shake gained 2 cups of rice based cereal instead of the previous one cup. 
Another adjustment is the inclusion of LISS cardio. 3x20 minute bouts preferably in a fasted state. I started the diet changes last week. The cardio started yesterday with a morning walk with my wife.
Blood Pressure is still pretty good 




This week is week4 on Anadrol. I feel like I could go 5-6 weeks on it but I’m going to stick to the plan Montego put together. All in all I’m very pleased with Gorilla’s Anadrol. I’m definitely buying more for a future blast. Although I feel amazing other than being wore out after workouts I’m looking forward to getting bloods done to see what’s really going on.

Today’s workout was another banger I feel like even if I add ten pounds to a lift from the previous week I’m winning. Even if it’s one more rep than last week I’m winning. With that said I feel undefeated right now! 

Upper Loading 
BB Row [email protected],[email protected]
Wide Pulldown [email protected]
BB Flat Bench [email protected],[email protected]
Cable Fly [email protected]
Rev. Pec Deck [email protected],[email protected]
V-Bar Pressdown [email protected],[email protected]

Lower Pump 
Seated Calf Press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]
Pin Selection Leg Press [email protected],[email protected]
Romanian Split Squats [email protected]
Single Leg Hamstring Curls [email protected]
Adductor [email protected]
EZ Bar Curl [email protected],[email protected]


----------



## montego

killabe said:


> Before I log today’s Upper Loading/Lower Pump workout, I wanted to list the small but key adjustments that have been made. Diet wise my carbs have increased slightly on non training days by adding a small potato [emoji1648] to my dinner. On training days we’ve added a half cup of rice to one of my lunches and my post workout shake gained 2 cups of rice based cereal instead of the previous one cup.
> Another adjustment is the inclusion of LISS cardio. 3x20 minute bouts preferably in a fasted state. I started the diet changes last week. The cardio started yesterday with a morning walk with my wife.
> Blood Pressure is still pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This week is week4 on Anadrol. I feel like I could go 5-6 weeks on it but I’m going to stick to the plan Montego put together. All in all I’m very pleased with Gorilla’s Anadrol. I’m definitely buying more for a future blast. Although I feel amazing other than being wore out after workouts I’m looking forward to getting bloods done to see what’s really going on.
> 
> Today’s workout was another banger I feel like even if I add ten pounds to a lift from the previous week I’m winning. Even if it’s one more rep than last week I’m winning. With that said I feel undefeated right now!
> 
> Upper Loading
> BB Row [email protected],[email protected]
> Wide Pulldown [email protected]
> BB Flat Bench [email protected],[email protected]
> Cable Fly [email protected]
> Rev. Pec Deck [email protected],[email protected]
> V-Bar Pressdown [email protected],[email protected]
> 
> Lower Pump
> Seated Calf Press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]
> Pin Selection Leg Press [email protected],[email protected]
> Romanian Split Squats [email protected]
> Single Leg Hamstring Curls [email protected]
> Adductor [email protected]
> EZ Bar Curl [email protected],[email protected]


Hell yeah you're winning!

Those tiny increases in weight and reps just keep compounding over time. Before you know it lifts have skyrocketed.


----------



## killabe

montego said:


> Hell yeah you're winning!
> 
> Those tiny increases in weight and reps just keep compounding over time. Before you know it lifts have skyrocketed.





You’ve shown me the way! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy

killabe said:


> Before I get started I want to give props to Kong and the Gorilla Reps. Just being chosen to compete in this transformation contest is a win for anybody serious about this lifestyle of ours. I’ve always heard nothing but positive feedback on this forum when it comes to Gorilla Farm and now it’s time for me to see what the talk is really about.
> 
> Starting Tomorrow The Chosen warriors will post our official before pics and the 12 week battle will begin.
> 
> I like that GF Is keeping the playing field as level as possible. We all have Gorilla Farm gear on deck and we have access to a coach if we choose to use him.
> For those that don’t know Montego1 is the coach. I’ve been following his training protocol for a few weeks now and it’s serious. I’m used to the traditional one body part per day split. Shit! This here is far from that and if you give max effort you won’t have too much of anything left in the take afterwards.
> 
> The weekly split looks like this ;
> 
> Day 1 Upper Loading/Lower Pump
> Day 2 Rest
> Day 3 Lower Loading/Upper Pump
> Day 4 Rest
> Day 5 Upper Intensity
> Day 6 Lower Intensity
> Day 7 Rest
> 
> Starting tomorrow I will log all workouts on here. In just these last few weeks my strength is increasing which is always good news. I’m excited to see the end result.
> 
> Last Monday, October 14th My cycle started as follows:
> 
> *Week 1-6
> 500mg test e
> 300mg npp
> 50mg Anadrol first 4 weeks
> 
> Week 7-12
> 500mg test p
> 350mg tren a
> 350mg mast p
> 50mg winny/ last 4 weeks
> 
> First pin was 125mg Test E and 100mg Npp it was no pip so far and it flowed very easy through a 25 gauge needle. Anadrol was taken preworkout. I will pin the test and Npp M/W/F and the Anadrol will be 50mg preworkout and 50mg in the morning on my rest days.*
> 
> I’m taking Aromasin @12.5 mg twice a week so far I’m also taking otc supplements to aid and protect my internal systems during this cycle
> 
> Bloods will be drawn around 6 week mark to see where I’m at and adjustments will be made accordingly.
> 
> As we really get into logging regularly I’m sure I’ll speak more on the over the counter aids. And anything else I will be using. For instance, I forgot to list Proviron @50mg everyday. I will take the Proviron the entire 12 weeks.
> 
> Since I’m not sure if I’m allowed to post any pics of myself before we start tomorrow I’ll just leave you with a little gear porn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If the diet is on point this is going to transform you bro! I'll be watching with GREAT interest. Love it!


----------



## killabe

Concreteguy said:


> If the diet is on point this is going to transform you bro! I'll be watching with GREAT interest. Love it!





Thanks Concreteguy The 𝘿𝙞𝙚𝙩 is definitely on point I’ll try to list it tonight. Glad I got you watching! You won’t be disappointed. I’m between sets gotta go![emoji1491]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

Wanted to post my current diet real quick.


Non Training Days
Meal 1 -3 Whole Eggs
1C Liquid Egg Whites
Meal 2 –
50g Whey (can use unsweetened almond milk for a shake if you like, if not, water. No Milk) 2 Tbsp Natural Pb
Meal 3 –
8oz Chicken Breast or Ground Turkey
60g almonds or 1⁄2 avocado
1c Greens (broccoli, spinach, brussel sprouts etc.)
Meal 4 –
8oz Chick Breast or Ground Turkey 2tbsp EVOO
1c Greens
Meal 5 –
8oz Red Meat (93/7 ground beef, Flank Steak, Eye of round, London Broil, Lean Sirloin or Salmon)
5oz potato
1tbsp Olive Oil and Vinegar Dressing 2c Salad Mix

Training Days
Meal 1 –2 Whole Eggs 1c Liquid Egg Whites 1c oats
Meal 2 -40g Whey 2 tbsp Natural PB
Meal 3 –7oz Chicken Breast or White Fish 1⁄2 avocado or 60g Almonds
1/2c Jasmine or White Rice
1c Greens
Meal 4 – (pre Workout, add plenty of salt to this meal)
6oz Chicken Breast or Ground Turkey 30g almonds or 1⁄2 avocado
1c rice
Meal 5 – (Post Workout Shake as soon as you’re home. Blend this up.) 2C Liquid Egg Whites 2c Rice based cereal (Chex, fruity pebbles, rice krispies, coco puffs, whatever you want as long as rice is the base)
1 packet flavored oats or equal amount regular(25g carbs) 1 banana
Add stevia or sweet and low to taste if you want
Meal 6 – (1.5 hour after Shake) 6oz Chicken Breast or White Fish 1c Jasmine or White Rice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

Yesterday was Lower Body Loading/ Upper Body Pump Day. It was lightweight snowing in my neck of the woods a cold as shit after work but “ The Marathon Continues “

V-Squat Machine Squats [email protected], [email protected]

Plate Loaded Leg Press (mid level on foot plate heels touching toe pointed out) [email protected], [email protected]

Stiff Leg DLs’ [email protected], [email protected]

Sumo Squats [email protected], [email protected]

Preacher Curls [email protected], [email protected]

Upper Pump 

CG Pulldown [email protected], [email protected]

Hammer Strength High Row [email protected], [email protected]

Hammer Strength Incline Press [email protected], [email protected]

DB Rev. Shoulder Press [email protected], [email protected]

Rope Tricep Pushdowns [email protected], [email protected]

Legs still feel full today even after my cardio session earlier. LISS 20 minutes 3xweekly. Got a couple of days left on Anadrol then it’s just 500mg Test E and 300mg NPP for the next few weeks. Then I’ll switch to Gorillas Blend of Test Prop, Tren Ace and Mast P for 6 weeks and last 4 weeks will be ran with Winstrol. It’ll be my first experience with Tren So I’m looking forward to the end result. Anybody out there have any first time Tren advice or stories? Would love to hear it all.


----------



## killionb12

killabe said:


> Yesterday was Lower Body Loading/ Upper Body Pump Day. It was lightweight snowing in my neck of the woods a cold as shit after work but “ The Marathon Continues “
> 
> V-Squat Machine Squats [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Plate Loaded Leg Press (mid level on foot plate heels touching toe pointed out) [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Stiff Leg DLs’ [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Sumo Squats [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Preacher Curls [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Upper Pump
> 
> CG Pulldown [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Hammer Strength High Row [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Hammer Strength Incline Press [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> DB Rev. Shoulder Press [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Rope Tricep Pushdowns [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Legs still feel full today even after my cardio session earlier. LISS 20 minutes 3xweekly. Got a couple of days left on Anadrol then it’s just 500mg Test E and 300mg NPP for the next few weeks. Then I’ll switch to Gorillas Blend of Test Prop, Tren Ace and Mast P for 6 weeks and last 4 weeks will be ran with Winstrol. It’ll be my first experience with Tren So I’m looking forward to the end result. Anybody out there have any first time Tren advice or stories? Would love to hear it all.





Nice work. Tren sweats at night are the worse. Wake up soaked.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

killionb12 said:


> Nice work. Tren sweats at night are the worse. Wake up soaked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





I get hot already at night not looking forward to that, but hopefully that’s the only side I experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

Recovery Time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killionb12

killabe said:


> I get hot already at night not looking forward to that, but hopefully that’s the only side I experience
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Insomnia can also be an issue. I didn’t have an issue with not sleeping just couldn’t get as comfortable with the night sweats and a little restless at times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

killionb12 said:


> Insomnia can also be an issue. I didn’t have an issue with not sleeping just couldn’t get as comfortable with the night sweats and a little restless at times.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





I’ve been looking into natural sleep aids in case I encounter any insomnia issues. These workouts Coach got me doing puts me right to sleep.lol ZMA and melatonin combo will be on my nightstand for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

Last night was Upper Body Intensity Day. Great quick workout my pump pretty nice. I was tired as hell all day so after work I usually head straight to the gym especially since I have to drive by it to get home, but yesterday I went home and relaxed for a few hours which is what I needed. Got to the gym finally and it was two guys in there 60’s on the treadmills and only myself in the weight room. Cool with me !

Hammer Strength Mid Row [email protected] Two drops of 8&10. Set [email protected] Two drops at 7&12

Low Cable Row [email protected], [email protected] Two drops of 5&8

Slight Incline Smith Machine Bench Press [email protected],
[email protected] two drops of 10&20. Last set super setting with Cable flys [email protected]

Hammer Strength Shoulder [email protected] of 4
[email protected] Drop of 5

Close grip Bench with ez curl bar [email protected] drop of 5
[email protected] drop of 5

Also pinned 100 mg NPP and 250 test E and popped 50mg of Anadrol 

Coach gave me the green light to go 5 weeks on the Anadrol so I’m happy about that. It’s been a good experience so far for me on it. We also discussed upping the mg to 75 this upcoming week so as of this morning I’m taking 75mg of Anadrol for the next 7 days. I will post my update pics tonight but I’m up an outer 4 lbs this week. Pretty lean four lbs at that so I’m headed in the right direction.so since the official start of our logs (3 weeks ago) I’ve went from 214 to 224. I’ve been as big as 247 ish several times in my life. But I bet my body fat was 22-26% range. I’ll take this quality of muscle over that any day. 

Lower Body intensity this afternoon so I’ll be back with that and my pics.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

Wanted to post my 3 week update pics. Although I try to post pics weekly I like the every 3 week idea. It made me look back all the way to my pics I posted to get chosen to be a contestant and the first pics I sent coach and also the the official start of our log pics as well. After my 3 week pics you’ll see I did a couple of comparisons spanning from the entry pics to now. Would love to get some feedback and constructive criticism the finish line is 9 weeks away and the goal is constant improvements. 

Stat wise my body fat is still below 10% My official starting weight 3 weeks ago was 214 right now I’m at 224. I’m pleased about that not just the number but the look and strength that’s coming with it. I even need to buy a new lifting because it’s too big for me now.
Now in my entry pics I was 223-224 but much smaller. Montego is definitely transforming me into a Monster. I can’t wait to see the end result of this Transformation. This nutrition plan, training plan and Gorilla Farm gear is all top notch in my book.

I’m here to do one thing...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

killabe said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're doing great!

The leg growth in this amount of time is crazy.

Glad you're happy with the plan to this point [emoji12]


----------



## killabe

montego said:


> You're doing great!
> 
> The leg growth in this amount of time is crazy.
> 
> Glad you're happy with the plan to this point [emoji12]





Very happy but it’s a Marathon so we got a ways to go and I’m only going to grind harder!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

Training update yesterday was Lower Body intensity 
I love the intensity days nice change up because of the drop sets and the speed of the sessions. I want to go heavier on the hacks but I’m being careful not to re aggravate my lower back. Maybe I’ll increase the weight slightly each workout. 

Hack Squat on Smith Machine [email protected] Drop Set of 8, [email protected] Drop Set of 7

Lying Hamstring Curls [email protected] Drop Sets of 4&4

Quad Extensions [email protected] Drop Set of 8, [email protected] Drop Set of 5

Calf Demolition- You all should know what this is but now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killionb12

killabe said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Looking great bro!   Nice progress!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

killionb12 said:


> Looking great bro!   Nice progress!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Thanks Killion everything from diet,training and gear seems to be creating the perfect storm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

Upper Body Loading/ Lower Body Pump last night

Bent Over Row [email protected], [email protected]

Wide Grip Pulldown [email protected]

Flat Bench [email protected], [email protected]

Cable Fly [email protected]

Rev Cable Fly [email protected], [email protected]

V-Bar Tricep [email protected],[email protected]

Lower Pump 

Calf Press 20,18,[email protected]

Leg Press 20,[email protected]

Split Squat [email protected]

Single Leg Standing Hamstring Curl [email protected]

Adductor [email protected]

Ez Bar Curls [email protected],[email protected]

Also pinned 100mg Npp &250mg Test E yesterday morning. Heated the syringe [emoji382] with a little hot water and it flowed smoothly as usual. Tomorrow is Lower Body Loading and my second Pin of the week. Looking forward to hammering my quads tomorrow!

Before I get outta here tonight does anybody know a good online company that makes/sells quality lifting belts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zacharykane

Great progress man! Making some serious progress!!!


----------



## killabe

zacharykane said:


> Great progress man! Making some serious progress!!!





Thanks Zachary, I’m on a mission and the progress is more fuel to finish strong Bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

Today was Lower Body Loading and Upper Body Pump. Workout was harder today a lot of my lifts felt heavier than the numbers. But I push and pull regardless. My morning pin went well as usual. Tim to by some 25g 5/8” needles time to start sticking my delts and Pecs

Plate Loaded V-Squat Machine [email protected],[email protected]

Plate Loaded Leg Press (Feet at middle of plate heels touching each other toes pointed out)
[email protected], [email protected]

S.L. Deadlifts [email protected],[email protected]

Calf Machine [email protected]

DB Sumo Squats [email protected]

Preacher Curls [email protected],[email protected]

Upper Body Pump

Close Grip Pulldown [email protected],[email protected]

Hammer Strength High Row [email protected], [email protected]

Hammer Strength Incline Press [email protected],[email protected]

DB Reverse Shoulder Press [email protected],[email protected]

Rope Tricep Pressdown [email protected],[email protected]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

Upper Body Intensity tonight.

Had a little delay in the gym tonight a good one actually. My best friend from high school goes to my gym and I never knew! He usually goes at 5 in the morning and just so happened to go late today so we talked for about 30 exchanged info and I got to work! My morning injection went smooth as usual. My appetite is on the rise this week more noticeable than usual and I’m continually getting more vascular which I’m loving. Tomorrow will end my 5 week Anadrol kickstart and I believe it did it’s job 10 pounds in four weeks. I’ll weigh myself tomorrow and even if the number hasn’t moved this week I’m still good. When I run Drol again especially Gorillas I’ll probably stick to the four weeks and 50mg a day schedule. Hopefully my body will respond in the same way it did this time. Next week will be week 6 for my 500mg Test E/300mg Npp, after that I’ll be running Gorillas Test P/ Tren A/ Mast P blend all compounds are @ 75mg per 1 ml for a total of 225mg per ml. I’m geeked up about running Tren for the first time. I just know it’s going to do something sick to my physique, In conjunction with my training and diet why wouldn’t it? It’s a reason coach says “Be Patient “ Well, we shall
See soon

Hammer Strength Mid Row [email protected], drops of 10,10
[email protected], drops of 8,10

Low Cable Row [email protected], [email protected], drops 6,8

Slight Incline Smith Bench [email protected], [email protected] drop of 8
Super set last bench with 1 set of Cable Flys [email protected],5

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press [email protected] drop of 10
[email protected] drop of 6

Close grip Bench [email protected] drop of 10, [email protected] drop of 8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killabe

Sorry I missed some Days, Anasci disappeared from Tapatalk and I thought the forum was shut down. I just happened to search for the forum just now. Glad we’re still up and running. Can anyone teach me how to post pics on here using a laptop. Tapatalk on my phone has spoiled me. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## striffe

You have improved alot. How are you getting on now?


----------

